# How do you guys get such good photos!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i brought my self a new expencive camera a while ago which i just love, however when i try to get any photos of the mice i cant get them to sit still long enough and end up with either blured photos or photos of there bums. anyone got ant tips of mice photo taking? also what colour BG would work best with siamese?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I use the sport setting on my camera!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

What camera do you have? I use a DSLR to take all of my photos and will always suggest using the manual setting as it lets you adjust absolutely everything. My usual setting for indoor shots of my mice are against a white background (shows up everything about them best), with the flash on, the lowest f-stop possible and a shutter speed of about 1/200. You'll also get a better depth of field if you stand back a bit and zoom in, rather than moving the camera close to the mouse


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

With faster shutter speed and zooming in, you'll get a darker photo if you don't have lots of bright (not yellowy) light. My problem is always getting enough light set up in a space that's large enough. If I focus all the light in a smaller space, I have to try and force the mouse to go there and stay.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

It helps putting them on something high. Like a wine glass turned upside down.
Keep the photo sessions short. They will sit still at first, but after a while, they just want to go and explore everything.
Use natural light. Take the photos near a large window or outside.
Take lots and lots of photos and cross your fingers that some of them will turn out good 
That's what I do. Oh, and I also use the macro setting.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Always have the flash on, always. A camera needs LOADS of light to capture moving things and ambient inside light isn't enough. Use the sports/activity/kids and pets setting and take them from further away and crop them afterwards, or if you can't crop them stand further away and zoom in. Also, as other have said, keep them in/on a small space and just keep taking pictures. I may take 150 pictures in one photo shoot and end up with 20 good ones


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Flash switched on and the macro button!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for the tips. light is the biggest problme, the room my mice are in only has 1 window and it has a walk-in viv built around it. Ill try the next batch out side tomorrow. my camera is fujifilm finepix s3400. Ive lost the book and cant finde how to change the settings on the manual so will have to look for it.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

The manual for your camera is available online http://www.fujifilm.com/support/digital ... ual_01.pdf


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

THANK YOU!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

WillowDragon said:


> Flash switched on and the macro button!


Ditto


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The camera wont let my turn the flash on if i have marco on. But it does have super macro!
Took photos today but the only tall thing i could find was a plastic tub but i took them outside and it was windy and the tub blew away so just put them on a chair.
Results here
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8333


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

The new photos are a big improvement, the natural lighting outside has helped.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thankyou


----------

